# Potenza S-03s on closeout at TireRack - $134.00 per



## asouk00 (Feb 5, 2007)

This is the cheapest I've seen the SE-R OEM tires. Might want to stock up...

Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

asouk00 said:


> This is the cheapest I've seen the SE-R OEM tires. Might want to stock up...
> 
> Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position



WO WO WE!! VERY NIIICE ..! YOU JUST HOOOKED IT UP. MAJOR MAJOR MAJOR COOL POINTS FOR YOU!!! I REALLY DIDN'T FEEL LIKE SETTLING FOR KUMHOS !! :woowoo:


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

My Bridgestones were pretty rotted at 13000 miles.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

thats nice that they are cheap, but thats the problem... if you spend the extra $45 per. tire u could get the BFGoodrich T/A KDW's
Well worth it if you ask me... I've already put 12000 on them. No complaints


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Or nankang ns 1 for 50 less and have no problems.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

bridgestones suck any way


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

im a fan of my pirelle rain and snows!!!!


----------

